

Show HN: Simple Private Python Cloud Framework - nesnub
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/beach

======
nesnub
This is a framework I've developed to allow simple, quick development in a
low-overhead private cloud. I got tired of complex ZMQ routing and endless
config files. This gets you up and running very fast. Cluster nodes are p2p,
nodes can be added and removed at runtime.

